# Xterra or Forester?



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

I won't be doing any crazy off roading but for getting around, dealing with the elements, commuting, comfortability,....


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Fozzy. Much better MPG, great AWD system, super comfortable. 

In reality though these are two totally different vehicles. Comfortable Capable Commuter? Forester 100%. Hauler of tons of stuff and more off road? Xterra.

Both great vehicles though.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Fozzy. Much better MPG, great AWD system, super comfortable.
> 
> In reality though these are two totally different vehicles. Comfortable Capable Commuter? Forester 100%. Hauler of tons of stuff and more off road? Xterra.
> 
> Both great vehicles though.


can the forester go off road at all? i'm not talking climbing over boulders but other stuff.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

I have an Xterra and LOVE it. 

I've owned outbacks in the past, fwiw.

If you have any questions about the xterra let me know.


----------



## TheJoker (Jan 29, 2006)

I've owned Foresters and Outbacks and Jeeps (Grand Cherokee and plain ol' Cherokee)......I now have an xterra. The xterra is my favorite. Yes, its not as good on gas. Its is comfortable, sturdy, fits all my gear and most importantly....it looks cool.  Its not as practical as the Subarus, which were all good as well. I was just tired of being practical.

Can't really go wrong with either vehicle.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

FM said:


> I have an Xterra and LOVE it.
> 
> I've owned outbacks in the past, fwiw.
> 
> If you have any questions about the xterra let me know.


i was looking at the consumers report on it. gas mileage doesn't look good but i understand it's a 4.0 6 cyl. with the price of gas continuing to go up, it's just something to consider. i like both.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> I've owned Foresters and Outbacks and Jeeps (Grand Cherokee and plain ol' Cherokee)......I now have an xterra. The xterra is my favorite. Yes, its not as good on gas. Its is comfortable, sturdy, fits all my gear and most importantly....it looks cool.  Its not as practical as the Subarus, which were all good as well. I was just tired of being practical.
> 
> Can't really go wrong with either vehicle.


i guess i like both and think both look cool but i want to make the best choice for what i'm doing. commuting to work is anywhere from 8 miles to 35 one way. i don't find myself doing any offroading. looks like the xterra can handle anything though and the forester looks solid also.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Give 'em both a drive. 

I had about 5 cars hypothetically tied when I was shopping, based on research. Test drives made it a fairly obvious decision. Of course everybody has different criteria so, my right choice may not be yours.

One thing about the xterra is it's definitely based off a truck chassis, so more ground clearance, more pwer, bigger wheels, and 2wd/4hi/4lo on the fly, as opposed to the subie which is all wheel drive, all the time, on car-based (unibody) construction. Big differences.... the xterra with all season tires is much better in the snow than my outback was even with studded tires.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

when my family was buying a new car it came down to a forester and a honda pilot. the new forester is tiny. we went with the pilot and its a beast. out of two get the xtera no question.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

b-kul said:


> when my family was buying a new car it came down to a forester and a honda pilot. the new forester is tiny. we went with the pilot and its a beast. out of two get the xtera no question.


i'm not crazy about the look of the new pilot. i don't know, the forester doesn't look that small to me. i'm a single guy so i don't have to worry about having a ton of space.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't get all this "let's compare two different size and class vehicles against each other" stuff that goes on all the time on this forum.

I don't mean to be dickish about it, I think it's just a pet peeve of mine, but like if one is looking at a Honda Pilot versus a Subaru, they should not be comparing a Forester, they should be looking at a Tribeca, or a 2010+ Outback 3.6R if 3rd row is not a requirement.

And Xterra versus Forester, same thing. You're comparing a compact car based SUV versus a larger body-on-frame SUV.

At the very least, compare the Forester XT to the Xterra. Better yet, compared an Outback to the Xterra, as it will be more comparable in terms of accelration.

Depending on which Xterra you choose, the minimum ground clearance will be 8.2-9.5". A Forester is something like 7.5", but an Outback is 8.9".

The on-road ride quality of the Subarus will be nicer. They will hold their value better. The Xterra will be better for actual off-roading but for gravel roads, fire roads, etc, the Subarus will be just fine.

I would absolutely not just "get the Xterra no question", especially taking advice from someone who bought a Pilot because it was a beast compared to a tiny Forester. The Forester is a CR-V competitor.

All in all, they are both excellent vehicles, just figure out if you need the off-road abilities of the Xterra, or if you just need something with more of a "soft-roader" capability.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

roc865 said:


> i'm not crazy about the look of the new pilot. i don't know, the forester doesn't look that small to me. i'm a single guy so i don't have to worry about having a ton of space.


same here. but we got an 08 i think. i was just commenting because we needed a fairly big car (3 kids, 2 adults, skis, bikes, luguage, etc) and we were just how small a forester was compared to a pilot or highlander and the like. not saying its a bad car, just that it is decieving.


----------



## morgan-tec (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeep Wrangler 4 door trumps them both


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

morgan-tec said:


> Jeep Wrangler 4 door trumps them both


not interested in a jeep.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

XJaredX said:


> I don't mean to be dickish about it, I think it's just a pet peeve of mine, but like if one is looking at a Honda Pilot versus a Subaru, they should not be comparing a Forester, they should be looking at a Tribeca, or a 2010+ Outback 3.6R if 3rd row is not a requirement.


i wasnt comparing a forester to a pilot at all. my family started looking at smaller suvs like the crv and rav4. we were just surprised how small a new forester was given subaru claims it to be a small suv. i was just passing on some observations i had, didnt mean to get anyones panties in a twist.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

I thought the forester was for the very outdoorsy lesbian?


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

redmr2_man said:


> I thought the forester was for the very outdoorsy lesbian?


:skep: i know two firemen that have one and they love it but my next door neighbor who is a **** has an xterra. i'm not kidding.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

XJaredX said:


> I don't get all this "let's compare two different size and class vehicles against each other" stuff that goes on all the time on this forum.


But they ARE the same...they're both "outdoor image" cars. They are marketed to project the driver's outdoor-lifestyle image.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

http://lesbianlife.about.com/od/otherfunstuff/tp/LesbianCars.htm

forester made numero uno my friends.

I've got a friend with one @ 400awhp, but for the most part, he's probably a lesbian too :lol:


----------



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

Heres my Forester off road.
Dogtown Rd.
Xterra is a great car also I'm sure, they are both good off road.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

Lino. said:


> Heres my Forester off road.
> Dogtown Rd.
> Xterra is a great car also I'm sure, they are both good off road.


pretty sweet. thanks for the pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd say it's a toss up depending on what you're using it for. I do know lesbians seem to like the yellow Xterra's. I had an Xterra which was good for off-roading but rough riding elsewhere and if you're worried about the gas mileage it might not be for you. Here's my short list of vehicles driven by lesbians. 

Ford 150
BMW 3 series (early models) 
Audi A4
Nissan Xterra 
Chevy Blazer
Ford Mondeo
Toyota Prius
VW Jetta
Grand Cherokee


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

redmr2_man said:


> http://lesbianlife.about.com/od/otherfunstuff/tp/LesbianCars.htm
> 
> forester made numero uno my friends.
> 
> I've got a friend with one @ 400awhp, but for the most part, he's probably a lesbian too :lol:


he or she?:skep:


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

redmr2_man said:


> http://lesbianlife.about.com/od/otherfunstuff/tp/LesbianCars.htm
> 
> forester made numero uno my friends.
> 
> I've got a friend with one @ 400awhp, but for the most part, he's probably a lesbian too :lol:


I'm not going to attack the "Forester/lesbian" thing because its such a dead horse that has already been beat into the ground like 10 years ago. But that list has a bunch of other cars that for some reason are lesbian cars? Lame.

It's like when someone says if you drive a Miata you're gay. That's so retarded. It also happens to be one of the purest driving experiences available, and one of the few proper sporting roadsters still available for the common man to afford.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

b-kul said:


> i wasnt comparing a forester to a pilot at all. my family started looking at smaller suvs like the crv and rav4. we were just surprised how small a new forester was given subaru claims it to be a small suv. i was just passing on some observations i had, didnt mean to get anyones panties in a twist.


That was always kinda their thing though. I have a 2001 model and it is smallllll, it's basically a tall car with a little more ground clearance. But that was their intent. Now the Forester is pretty much exactly the same size as a CR-V, which is serving them well as it's attracting more mainstream customers, even if some of us fans think it is diluting their image a bit in the process.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

XJaredX said:


> I'm not going to attack the "Forester/lesbian" thing because its such a dead horse that has already been beat into the ground like 10 years ago. But that list has a bunch of other cars that for some reason are lesbian cars? Lame.
> 
> It's like when someone says if you drive a Miata you're gay. That's so retarded. It also happens to be one of the purest driving experiences available, and one of the few proper sporting roadsters still available for the common man to afford.


I guess he's not in touch with his feminine side and feels threatened by the fact that lesbians really do love yellow Xterra's.


----------



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

bwheelin said:


> I'd say it's a toss up depending on what you're using it for. I do know lesbians seem to like the yellow Xterra's. I had an Xterra which was good for off-roading but rough riding elsewhere and if you're worried about the gas mileage it might not be for you. Here's my short list of vehicles driven by lesbians.
> 
> Ford 150
> BMW 3 series (early models)
> ...


Funny, I only knew about Subaru (Lesbaru) from others, I like women so lesbians are OK with me unless it's the one that only straps it on.
Good thing fudge packers don't like them I think!
Anyway I ended up with the XT, the millage was worse, but everyone suggested the XT, that once you drive a turbo you will not want the regular Forester.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

steadite said:


> But they ARE the same...they're both "outdoor image" cars. They are marketed to project the driver's outdoor-lifestyle image.


OK, so marketing image trumps engineering and actual features everytime! 

Here is something to consider when shopping.... is the spare tire full size or not?

The xterra has a full-size spare. There's an MTB ride I've done twice now, where the trailhead is 30 miles off-road from pavement, each way... I would hesitate to do this drive in a car/truck that doesn't have a full-size spare. If you got a flat, a temp spare would not be good on this road.

It may not matter to many people, but it is one of the reasons I ruled out a lot of unibodies when shopping.


----------



## Tallsilver1 (Oct 18, 2005)

I just purchased a 2011 Forester last month, 2.5X premium w/ All Weather Pkg., did not compare the Xterra, I agree with the above not in the samae class, I would say much more like a Rogue, CRV, Rav4, Tuscon ect...

Overall very pleased coming from a 2009 Toyota Matrix, I very much like the size (roomy but not too large), ground clearance, power is decent, MPG's is OK, getting 24-25mpg's in mixed suburban Chicago driving vs 29ish in the Matrix, LOVE the AWD after the 19" of snow we just got.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

You can fit a full size spare in the well of the Forester. In case anyone is interested. Just have to get creative with the underfloor storage thing. Sadly they used to have full size spares standard but they did away with them sometime in the mid 2000's


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

XJaredX said:


> You can fit a full size spare in the well of the Forester. In case anyone is interested. Just have to get creative with the underfloor storage thing. Sadly they used to have full size spares standard but they did away with them sometime in the mid 2000's


Thanks for the info. Not having a full size spare isn't a deal breaker for me. I'd be perfectly happy having a donut for a spare. I guess some take it more seriously than me but I can wait until the next day to fix the flat while having the smaller one on there.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

FM said:


> Give 'em both a drive.
> 
> Big differences.... the xterra with all season tires is much better in the snow than my outback was even with studded tires.


I don't believe that for a second.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

roc865 said:


> I won't be doing any crazy off roading but for getting around, dealing with the elements, commuting, comfortability,....


XTerra is a better true Off Road truck... but really... how big a percentage of time are you really going to need real off road capability? I'm not talking about just unpaved fireroads. I'm talking about steep climb, tranny in low-range, locking diffs, wheels trying to grab rocks for traction, rock crawling kinda stuff.

The Forrester is going to handle way better on pavement, use less gas, and probably be safer... as in, less likely to roll over, and better handling (avoid the accident in the first place). Subie's AWD is really good, but it's not going to have a true Low Range transfer case or true locking diffs.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

You can probably guess my answer, but I'm a bit biased.





















> but really... how big a percentage of time are you really going to need real off road capability? I'm not talking about just unpaved fireroads. I'm talking about steep climb, tranny in low-range, locking diffs, wheels trying to grab rocks for traction, rock crawling kinda stuff.


Just about every chance I get... usually at least once a month, but more like every other weekend.


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

I've had an Xterra for about 6 years now, and it's doing very well for it's age, btw. But as most attest here, it really leans more towards no-frills off-road performance. I've come to learn it's not the most comfort-oriented vehicle out there by far. And not the most fuel efficient either. But when the s**t occasionally hits the fan, I'm glad I'm in my Xterra.

I've just gotta add, when it comes to in-the-vehicle bike hauling, my sister has a Honda Element, and nothing even compares....certainly not the Xterra. The Element makes hauling bikes seem like child's play.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

GpzGuy said:


> You can probably guess my answer, but I'm a bit biased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you have a little more going on with the camper, bike load, canoe, through streams, and you have a driveway.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Betarad said:


> ..........
> I've just gotta add, when it comes to in-the-vehicle bike hauling, my sister has a Honda Element, and nothing even compares....certainly not the Xterra. The Element makes hauling bikes seem like child's play.


I second the Element....oh...wait.....this is not an Element vs thread....

I'd go for the subie just because of the AWD and pavement ability/comfort. I would have gotten a Forester instead of my Element, ECXEPT the wife said no more Subarus (had an STi and old Forester).


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

the-one1 said:


> I second the Element....oh...wait.....this is not an Element vs thread....
> 
> I'd go for the subie just because of the AWD and pavement ability/comfort. I would have gotten a Forester instead of my Element, ECXEPT the wife said no more Subarus (had an STi and old Forester).


that element got good reviews in consumers but i just can't see myself driving around in one of them.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

roc865 said:


> that element got good reviews in consumers but i just can't see myself driving around in one of them.


I thought of that too. I thought, "eeesh, I don't want to be driving around in an orange/black box."
But once I got in and was able to fit my bike(s) in the back, I was sold!:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbikerTi (Jan 15, 2004)

Not mine, forester offroad:

Forester at Windrock


----------



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

You should get the Xterra because if you get a Forester you will be tempted to enjoy it off road, the Xterra is macho looking on the road and not so commonly used off road.
Owning a Forester people tend to test its off road capabilities and realize it's hard to stop them, so they keep looking for more challenging places to take them.
Next thing you know your hooked, the only real problem with Foresters is ground clearance, but that's not a real problem.


----------



## captain smoke eater (Jun 19, 2010)

Xterra.

I have 2 Nissans and I love them both, not one of them left me stranded. I have the Pathfinder 08 and a 04 X. Go for the Nissan.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Lino. said:


> You should get the Xterra because if you get a Forester you will be tempted to enjoy it off road, the Xterra is macho looking on the road and not so commonly used off road.


Not so commonly used off road? What's that all about??? There are a few trails around Moab my friends would like to show you and see if your Forester makes it up.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

roc865 said:


> looks like you have a little more going on with the camper, bike load, canoe, through streams, and you have a driveway.


Yep, pop up camper with two cargo boxes mounted on it... normal configuration for going campling / biking with the family. If its just me going out to meet some friends to camp and bike, I'll just fold down the back seats and sleep in the back of the Xterra.



















Don't own any canoes, but I do a lot of kayaking.


















Surf kayaking on the Oregon coast:









In short, I put my Xterra to good use. Do please note that it is not my daily driver though.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Lino. said:


> Funny, I only knew about Subaru (Lesbaru) from others, I like women so lesbians are OK with me unless it's the one that only straps it on.
> Good thing fudge packers don't like them I think!


Classy


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Lino. said:


> You should get the Xterra because if you get a Forester you will be tempted to enjoy it off road, the Xterra is macho looking on the road and not so commonly used off road.
> Owning a Forester people tend to test its off road capabilities and realize it's hard to stop them, so they keep looking for more challenging places to take them.
> Next thing you know your hooked, the only real problem with Foresters is ground clearance, but that's not a real problem.


I thought a major reason for getting an Xterra is for offroading?:skep:


----------



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

GpzGuy said:


> Not so commonly used off road? What's that all about??? There are a few trails around Moab my friends would like to show you and see if your Forester makes it up.


Yes, too bad 99% of the world will never see Moab including me.
Look at the Youtube videos, most Xterras are modified for off road, then look at the Subaru videos, and see how many modify their Subaru for off road fun.
Most Xterras I see are all looks and no game, like the fancy 4X4 trucks with all the chrome and painted under carriage that will never see mud.
I have 2 friends that have Xterras that have never been off road at all.
Subarus are a lot of fun especially the XT's that can be modified for some good road and off road racing.
Subaru's amaze most people, I was not amazed with the Xterra
Xterra I'm sure it's a great vehicle off road especially with a low range, and the Pathfinder was the best at 1 time according to consumer reports.
I recommend a Subaru and as you can see most voted for Subaru.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

captain smoke eater said:


> Xterra.
> 
> I have 2 Nissans and I love them both, not one of them left me stranded. I have the Pathfinder 08 and a 04 X. Go for the Nissan.


I'd say if he spends little or no time off road, what's the point of buying an Xterra? Buy something according to your needs. I'm not playing favorites and they are both good vehicles. Xterra if you are going to be offroad, Forester if you aren't going to be offroad as much but want a little more on road comfort. :thumbsup:


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Lino. said:


> Most Xterras I see are all looks and no game, like the fancy 4X4 trucks with all the chrome and painted under carriage that will never see mud.
> I have 2 friends that have Xterras that have never been off road at all.


You live in California so this is to be expected.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Lino. said:


> Yes, too bad 99% of the world will never see Moab including me.
> Look at the Youtube videos, most Xterras are modified for off road, then look at the Subaru videos, and see how many modify their Subaru for off road fun.
> Most Xterras I see are all looks and no game, like the fancy 4X4 trucks with all the chrome and painted under carriage that will never see mud.
> I have 2 friends that have Xterras that have never been off road at all.
> ...


i know a few guys like that. one of the guys at work has a beautiful truck but his tools look like they were never used. :skep:


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

I wouldn't buy an Xterra strictly for offroading. If I wasn't hauling a boat or camper nothing beats a wrangler. They're made for dirt and boulders.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Lino. said:


> Yes, too bad 99% of the world will never see Moab including me.
> Look at the Youtube videos, most Xterras are modified for off road, then look at the Subaru videos, and see how many modify their Subaru for off road fun.
> Most Xterras I see are all looks and no game, like the fancy 4X4 trucks with all the chrome and painted under carriage that will never see mud.
> I have 2 friends that have Xterras that have never been off road at all.
> ...


Whatever dude. As mentioned, you live in CA. However, iIf someone buys an Xterra just a mall crawler that's their choice. Its actually a nice highway rig and has tons of power and throttle response and pretty roomy. But I bought mine for several reasons, hunting, fishing, kayaking, camping, 4wheeling and of course mountain biking. It replaced my last trail rig, an Isuzu Rodeo that I owned for 10 years... in the last 25 years I've always owned a 4WD of one type or another (including a Subaru for a brief time), but then again, I live in WA where everything hasn't been paved over yet.


----------



## captain smoke eater (Jun 19, 2010)

With the 20" of snow fall we just had in Chicago land both of my Nissans never had a problem with the snow, put it in 4x4 and go. but the guy down the street with the Subu. never left his driveway becuase his car could not push 10" of snow. I don't wheel my Nissans but when the time gets tough they pull though.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I've had both, but the Subie is much easier to live with as a daily driver. I had a 5 speed Xterra, and the best I ever managed was 19 MPG for one tank, but my Forester (09) easily gave me a consistent 26 MPG driving like a nutter. Those very, very few times when it snowed a 10 or more inches the Xterra was nice, but for me having a car for the other 95% of driving was a better choice. I'm just about to purchase the new Forester with the upgraded engine, and with gas going up, it costs more to drive to races than the actual race fees in my bad-ass Tacoma that I have now. 

BTW, I also have a Miata. Does this make my steel-framed, rigid single speed 29er a lesbian bike?


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

captain smoke eater said:


> With the 20" of snow fall we just had in Chicago land both of my Nissans never had a problem with the snow, put it in 4x4 and go. but the guy down the street with the Subu. never left his driveway becuase his car could not push 10" of snow. I don't wheel my Nissans but when the time gets tough they pull though.


Tires. I had my Legacy with Blizzak WS-60's out in the blizzard last year, it burst out of the snow covering it and was plowing through snow halfway up it's bumper no problem, but my Forester which sits higher got stuck in it's spot and had to be dug out because it had mediocre all seasons on (later remedied) which just spun out.

Also, I LOL'd repeatedly at all the big ol' tough SUV's in the ditch on the roadside when they slid off due to improper tires that couldn't cash the check their 4WD system wrote.

So if my sedan could do it, if a 10+ Outback has more ground clearance than a Land Cruiser or Grand Cherokee and you have the AWD with the 50/50 split (stick shift 4 cyl) or 45/50 split (6 cyl), it can easily hang with the best of them when it comes to snow. And a 2009+ Forester is only like 0.6 inches lower or something than an Outback, and I would place just as much faith in it. Rock crawling is another story, and I would pick the Xterra.

But yeah this is turning into a pissing match, they're all good for what they are god dammit there's too much over-analyzing about things that the OP probably doesn't even give a crap about. All we need is someone coming in here who owns an H1 and calling the Xterra owners a bunch of woosie men and then we can close the thread.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

steadite said:


> But they ARE the same...they're both "outdoor image" cars. They are marketed to project the driver's outdoor-lifestyle image.


Yup. :thumbsup:

I'd vote Chevy Suburban. With barn doors, obviously (I don't think anyone ever buys a second one with a tailgate).


----------



## Bad Idea (Jun 14, 2009)

XJaredX said:


> All we need is someone coming in here who owns an H1 and calling the Xterra owners a bunch of woosie men and then we can close the thread.


You asked for it


----------



## wisbike (May 16, 2008)

Lino. said:


> Yes, too bad 99% of the world will never see Moab including me.
> Look at the Youtube videos, most Xterras are modified for off road, then look at the Subaru videos, and see how many modify their Subaru for off road fun.
> Most Xterras I see are all looks and no game, like the fancy 4X4 trucks with all the chrome and painted under carriage that will never see mud.
> I have 2 friends that have Xterras that have never been off road at all.
> ...


Dumbest response to the dumbest comparison ever. What sane person would compare an Xterra to a Subaru?

^above genius is claiming a subaru, which lacks real 4wd with Lo range, is better than an Xterra off road. Interesting. I suppose you also think a civic with a body kit is also better than an X off road?

comparing a subaru to an X is retarded. two completely different vehicles, they are on opposite sides of the spectrum. AWD station wagon vs. truck based SUV........hmmmm


----------



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

wisbike said:


> Dumbest response to the dumbest comparison ever. What sane person would compare an Xterra to a Subaru?
> 
> ^above genius is claiming a subaru, which lacks real 4wd with Lo range, is better than an Xterra off road. Interesting. I suppose you also think a civic with a body kit is also better than an X off road?
> 
> comparing a subaru to an X is retarded. two completely different vehicles, they are on opposite sides of the spectrum. AWD station wagon vs. truck based SUV........hmmmm


Can you guess what this means?
GFYS and YB


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

wisbike said:


> Dumbest response to the dumbest comparison ever. What sane person would compare an Xterra to a Subaru?
> 
> ^above genius is claiming a subaru, which lacks real 4wd with Lo range, is better than an Xterra off road. Interesting. I suppose you also think a civic with a body kit is also better than an X off road?
> 
> comparing a subaru to an X is retarded. two completely different vehicles, they are on opposite sides of the spectrum. AWD station wagon vs. truck based SUV........hmmmm


forester isn't a station wagon though.:skep:


----------



## wisbike (May 16, 2008)

bwheelin said:


> forester isn't a station wagon though.:skep:


how is the forester not a station wagon? a crossover (station wagon in disguise)?


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

GpzGuy said:


> There are a few trails around Moab my friends would like to show you and see if your Forester makes it up.


If you would like to see a Subaru drive those trails I can make it happen. 

I'm in no way saying that a Forrester is equivalent to an Xterra or that Lino is not an idiot.


----------



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

wisbike said:


> how is the forester not a station wagon? a crossover (station wagon in disguise)?


I wish it was, my full size Bronco was a station wagon to the insurance company, and my Subaru Legacy was a station wagon, I was not so lucky with the Forester, it's an SUV, but you can call it what you like, your not hurting my feeling or wallet.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

bwheelin said:


> forester isn't a station wagon though.:skep:


A Forester is a station wagon. So is a Chevy Suburban. I could argue that the Xterra is too.

It just depends on which government body/insurance company/ad agency is describing it.

I frequently like to remind my customers that turn their nose up at the Outback because it "looks like a wagon" and then start looking at the Forester that "yes, the Outback looks like a wagon because it literally is a midsize wagon with a raised suspension" and then I also point out how the Forester is a wagon too.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

XJaredX said:


> A Forester is a station wagon. So is a Chevy Suburban. I could argue that the Xterra is too.
> 
> It just depends on which government body/insurance company/ad agency is describing it.
> 
> I frequently like to remind my customers that turn their nose up at the Outback because it "looks like a wagon" and then start looking at the Forester that "yes, the Outback looks like a wagon because it literally is a midsize wagon with a raised suspension" and then I also point out how the Forester is a wagon too.


Doesn't look like one though at least from my view.


----------



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

bwheelin said:


> I thought a major reason for getting an Xterra is for offroading?:skep:


If this was true, then why would they buy a 2 wheel drive xterra?
Why would they even make a 2 wheel drive xterra or frontier that looks like a 4x4


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Great thread!
Can you guys name some pick-up trucks that use unibody construction, or station wagons that use body-on-chassis construction?

My impression was that the construction of the automobile defines it more that the form. But I'd like to hear your thoughts. 

Thanks!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'd say if*



roc865 said:


> I won't be doing any crazy off roading but for getting around, dealing with the elements, commuting, comfortability,....


your looking for something that you could sleep in, carry a lot of camping stuff, haul stuff in, tow ect ect. I'd go with the xterra. i bought a 4runner b/c it has these qualities after owning a FXT.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

jrm said:


> your looking for something that you could sleep in, carry a lot of camping stuff, haul stuff in, tow ect ect. I'd go with the xterra. i bought a 4runner b/c it has these qualities after owning a FXT.


i don't want to sleep in one as i would be using a tent, and i wouldn't be towing anything.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yeah im a wuss*



roc865 said:


> i don't want to sleep in one as i would be using a tent, and i wouldn't be towing anything.


when it comes to camping. IMO its all about versatility. Thats what i based my purchase on.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

jrm said:


> when it comes to camping. IMO its all about versatility. Thats what i based my purchase on.


i think you camp alot more than i do. i'll be lucky if i camp once this summer. if i was going to be camping alot and needed alot of versatility i wouldn't even mess around. i'd go out and buy a forerunner. i won't be doing much if any off roading, need it to be good on gas, and be able to pack stuff into. they both have their strong points.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

So did you pick/purchase yet?

From what your saying, I'd probably go with the Suburu. I have an '06 Xterra and I absolutely love it. I'll buy another one when this one dies. However, from your description it sounds like the Subey will suit you more.

Either way, though, you've narrowed it down between two great vehicles, I'm sure you'll enjoy either one.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a 2007 Xterra and I love the crap out of it. It can get me, 3 buddies, and 3 bikes/surfboards/snowboards/etc. ANYWHERE I am willing to try to take it in comfort. I also think it was a great value, used with 30k miles. 95% of the quality/dependability of a Honda/Toyota, but several thousand $$$ less.

As for the Subaru, they are pretty different vehicles. The Xterra is built on a truck frame. Its ride is very truck-like and a bit harsh. The subaru is going to get better gas mileage and be more car-like and AWD instead of 4WD. 

FWIW, in 130k miles or more I will consider a Subaru before I commit to another Xterra, but the Nissan will be tough to beat.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Any truth to the rumor that 2011 might be the last year the Xterra is produced?


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Same rumor was around in 2008, then '09, then '10, now '11.... 

The answer is..... who knows?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

FM said:


> Great thread!
> Can you guys name some pick-up trucks that use unibody construction, or station wagons that use body-on-chassis construction?
> 
> My impression was that the construction of the automobile defines it more that the form. But I'd like to hear your thoughts.
> ...


Unibody Truck: Honda Ridgeline.
Station Wagon body on chassis: Chevy Caprice wagon

Poe-tay-toe, poe-tah-toe


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

GpzGuy said:


> Same rumor was around in 2008, then '09, then '10, now '11....
> 
> The answer is..... who knows?


the xterra will be having a redesign in 2013. i doubt the guy wants to wait that long and i get the feeling the xterra in 2013 is going to be more like a toyota highlander.
http://www.insideline.com/nissan/future-vehicles.html


----------



## leeco (Jan 22, 2004)

*Bikes in a Forester?*

I'm also considering a Forester for a bike hauler. Does anyone have photos of the latest generation Forester with bikes in the back?
Just wonderin how well they fit...


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

bwheelin said:


> Any truth to the rumor that 2011 might be the last year the Xterra is produced?


I used to be a Nissan Service Manager, and I have been privy to some inside information on what's fuelling this rumor.

In recent years, there has been increasing pressure on businesses to become fully compliant with ever-increasing requirements of ADA regulations. This has resulted in a shortage of the hand-rails for handicapped restroom stalls that Nissan uses for Xterra roof racks.

J/K


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

i would consider an xterra but the price is gas is ridicuous and only going up. if you're not going to be doing any heavy duty off road, i wouldn't bother.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

I picked up a 2010 forester new a bit over a year ago. The thing HAS been to moab, and HAS made it through some fairly ugly stuff stock. I didn't intend on going down a 4x4 trail, but a truck literally blew up on the highway blocking the highway for hours. In trying to find a dirt road around I took a wrong turn. I made it about 3 miles down the 4x4 trail without issues, but ran into rocks and clearance issues. Wasn't willing to take the chance with a 3 month old forester so I turned around and re-cleared everything I had on the way in without issues. The thing pulled through the sand, rocks, and anything else I ran into, as long as there weren't clearance issues. I've been beyond impressed with subaru AWD in the snow and in the sand.

That said, I wouldn't make it a habit of driving on those kinds of roads... mainly because it's my everyday work/race/etc hauler and I'd rather keep it from getting trashed. After getting the slight taste of off roading in the forester (and biking for 5+ days prior) I decided to rent a jeep wrangler the next day. Now that was a blast! Also didn't have to worry about rubbing on a few boulders here and there. Fins and things was an eye opener to say the least!

The forester has been nearly a perfect car for me so far. For some reason after 4 wheeling I always have an urge to get something that's overkill for my daily use... and lust after the 4runners/xterras/etc. I have to keep reminding myself that 99% of my driving is done on paved roads, and if I really wanted something to take down 4x4 trails I likely wouldn't want to be doing it in a brand new 4runner/xterra/etc without being pretty worried about damage. When I get somewhere that I really want a 4x4 I'll just have to rent, as I did at moab. $200 for a full day seems cheap compared to the amount of money I'd spend on gas/upgrades/maintenance/etc on a 4x4 of my own. If I lived in the mountains and drove to the trailheads on rough roads more often I'd have a true 4x4, but for living in the midwest there's no need. The forester can handle getting me to most of the trailheads I'll ever need to get to, and if it can't that's why I have a mountain bike.

By the sounds of it the OP should go for a forester. I'll admit that I REALLY like the xterras, but if you aren't pulling trailers or spending a decent amount of time offroad it's overkill. Kind of like riding a mountain bike on the road, it works but you're paying a price for all the added weight/resistance/etc. If you're going to use the vehicle like a car and mainly drive pavement get the forester. If you're going to use the vehicle like a 4x4 off road fairly often and live where rough terrain is abundant, get the xterra.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

tiflow_21 said:


> I picked up a 2010 forester new a bit over a year ago. The thing HAS been to moab, and HAS made it through some fairly ugly stuff stock. I didn't intend on going down a 4x4 trail, but a truck literally blew up on the highway blocking the highway for hours. In trying to find a dirt road around I took a wrong turn. I made it about 3 miles down the 4x4 trail without issues, but ran into rocks and clearance issues. Wasn't willing to take the chance with a 3 month old forester so I turned around and re-cleared everything I had on the way in without issues. The thing pulled through the sand, rocks, and anything else I ran into, as long as there weren't clearance issues. I've been beyond impressed with subaru AWD in the snow and in the sand.
> 
> That said, I wouldn't make it a habit of driving on those kinds of roads... mainly because it's my everyday work/race/etc hauler and I'd rather keep it from getting trashed. After getting the slight taste of off roading in the forester (and biking for 5+ days prior) I decided to rent a jeep wrangler the next day. Now that was a blast! Also didn't have to worry about rubbing on a few boulders here and there. Fins and things was an eye opener to say the least!
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you. If you're going to be doing some 4 x 4, and assuming if you bought an xterra brand new or a couple of years old, how can you not be worried about the damage and cost to maintain if you went offroad? just go out and rent something like a wrangler or buy a beater wrangler to take you on your 4 x 4 adventures. If it's going to be your everyday work and play, good luck with the maintenance, possible damage, and everything in between.


----------



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

OK wise guys, I have made my Subaru 4 wheel drive, cost about 25-30 dollars, I had no problems off road, bu this will make it better.
Great easy mod.
I also, kayak, mountain bike, freedive, camp, off road, motocross, and I'm sure theres more I'm forgetting.
Bring on your Nissan, with the same4 ground clearance and we will see who does better.
I'm willing to try.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Lino. said:


> OK wise guys, I have made my Subaru 4 wheel drive, cost about 25-30 dollars, I had no problems off road, bu this will make it better.
> Great easy mod.
> I also, kayak, mountain bike, freedive, camp, off road, motocross, and I'm sure theres more I'm forgetting.
> Bring on your Nissan, with the same4 ground clearance and we will see who does better.
> I'm willing to try.




I know the mod you speak of, assuming you are talking about the 4EAT, and as much as I love Subarus, they are NOT on the same level as an Xterra in regards to offroading. They were never meant to be, and that's great that yours has been enhanced in that regard, but chill out.

This thread has run it's course.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Lino. said:


> OK wise guys


----------

